# My Computer won't turn on. How do I know what the problem is?



## The T (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm building a computer for the first time, I've just hooked everything up. Both the 20-pin ATX and the 4+4-pin ATX connectors from the power supply are placed in their respective sections of the motherboard. The "Power SW" connector for my case's power button is connected to the motherboard. The I/O switch for my power supply is set to I.

Pressing the power button on the PC case, or siwtching the I/O on the power supply, does nothing. No hum, no fans move, nothing happens.

Do I have a bad power supply? Did I not hook something up correctly? What can I do at this point?

If this information helps any, I have a GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H motherboard and a CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Bench Testing should be done before assembling the components in the case.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink.
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## The T (Jun 21, 2010)

Quick question: If everything is already set up, do I need to detach everything before I re-attach it? For example, can I leave the CPU and heatsink on the motherboard when I take it out of the case?

I will try all this shortly.


----------



## The T (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, this is a heck of a thing. Apparently, the problem is with the Power SW cord coming from the case. The Reset SW button will work, but not the Power one... guess I better call the manufacturer. :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For now you can hook the reset switch wires up the motherboard power switch pins.
The switches are the same the motherboard function is different.


----------

